# France Reintroducing the Draft?



## FJAG (13 Feb 2018)

It seems that France may be reintroducing a short form of national service as a way to build patriotism and a spirit of national cohesion.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5385367/Macron-brings-national-service-20-years.html

 :cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> It seems that France may be reintroducing a short form of national service as a way to build patriotism and a spirit of national cohesion.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5385367/Macron-brings-national-service-20-years.html
> 
> :cheers:



Good, they started the whole thing in the first place (so should suffer  )

“And so I say that in a nation which seeks to be free but which is surrounded by powerful neighbours and riddled with secret, festering factions, every citizen should be as soldier and every soldier should be a citizen, if France does not wish to be utterly obliterated.”

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lev%C3%A9e_en_masse


----------



## Pencil Tech (14 Feb 2018)

Sweden brought it back.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39140100


----------



## Journeyman (14 Feb 2018)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> Sweden brought it back.



Yes, but Swedish conscripts will serve for nine to 12 months before either transferring to full-time military or possibly joining the reserves. 

France's military might will be bolstered by conscripts serving _a whole month_.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Feb 2018)

Speak to anyone in France.  National Service has nothing to do with actual military capability.  

It has everything to do with "giving the youth some discipline" which is much needed depending who you talk to in France.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2018)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Speak to anyone in France.  National Service has nothing to do with actual military capability.
> 
> It has everything to do with "giving the youth some discipline" which is much needed depending who you talk to in France.



Conscript ... it rhymes with ‘cannon fodder’.


----------



## pbi (1 Mar 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> It seems that France may be reintroducing a short form of national service as a way to build patriotism and a spirit of national cohesion.



A month? Really? It doesn't seem worth the candle. By the time you get them sorted out it will be time to release them. No wonder the French Army isn't happy. There doesn't seem to be anything in it for the huge investment of NCOs and officers this will require, all of whom could be better spent elsewhere.

Anyway, complaining that the younger generation is useless is a time-honoured sport:

http://mentalfloss.com/article/52209/15-historical-complaints-about-young-people-ruining-everything

https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamthierer/2012/01/08/why-do-we-always-sell-the-next-generation-short/#186d7ee12d75

http://ambitious.com/the-younger-generation-has-been-ruining-the-world-since-forever/

And then, somehow, their parents' generation starts a fight and, lo and behold, they go and fight it just as well as anybody did before them.


----------



## Pencil Tech (1 Mar 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, but Swedish conscripts will serve for nine to 12 months before either transferring to full-time military or possibly joining the reserves.
> 
> France's military might will be bolstered by conscripts serving _a whole month_.



I knew a few French people back when they had it and I was told that  lot of people in France would go to ridiculous lengths to get out of National Service. On the other hand, I know many Swedes who did their national service and they all seemed to have liked it, they believed in it and thought it was fun as well.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2018)

Increase the size of the FFL.I didnt know this but troops that serve abroad get double pay.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2018)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> I knew a few French people back when they had it and I was told that  lot of people in France would go to ridiculous lengths to get out of National Service. On the other hand, I know many Swedes who did their national service and they all seemed to have liked it, they believed in it and thought it was fun as well.



Don't fool yourself. Former conscripts seldom look back on their service with fondness or gratitude.

Most conscripts hate conscription. It produces a high volume/ low quality product, it's a vast drag on national productivity and, especially these days, it's something that can only really be justified due to a clear and imminent threat to national survival. 

Or if you're a vast and powerful Communist/ other kind of dictatorship.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2018)

I joined the US Army at the end of the draft and served with many draftee'.The draftee's didnt like the Army but did their 2 years of service.The quality of draftee's at the time was good.You might serve with a PH.D or someone who had served in a Warsaw Pact army or the FFL. The all volunteer force was as good as the economy.If jobs were hard to find recruiting was easier.The Army was also a good place to learn a trade before getting a civvie job.


----------

